# Need help saving christmas (Refer to that Switch Comericial)



## Silva (Dec 16, 2002)

Hello,

My wife talked me into getting this Imac.  It has OS X.2 or whatever.  Now we got a Sony Digital8 DCR-TRV740.  While it does Stills photo's just fine, it will not see the Video part of it.  To make it worse, it would seem that there are no drivers for Mac OS X.  If I buy the $40 firewire IEEE1394 cable, will that allow me to do video?  I hope this is the right place, but I am new to Macs (Yes I am a switcher) and I could find nowhere else that looked right.

Many thanks in Advance

Silva
The Guy that does not WANT to go to XP, but may have to in order to get this silly camera to work.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 16, 2002)

I did a little research for you, (hey, we 'macophites' want to keep our new members!) and it seems that if you get the FireWire cable, you should be able to connect it to your Mac and recognize the camera through iMovie at least. I don't know about the drivers, but I have a quote from DVSpot, which seems to suggest that it will work: "The TRV740 works fine with Mac OS X and iMovie." 
I assume that you were downloading your stills via USB. Don't quote me on this, but as far as I know, iMovie won't use anything except FireWire to download the video footage.
I hope this helps you!


----------



## Izzy (Dec 16, 2002)

Here's a list of camcorders compatible with iMovie...

http://www.apple.com/imovie/compatibility.html

As far as I know Alex is right about only being able to use Firewire to import video.  I've never heard of USB importing video into iMovie...

I hope everything works out for you Silva


----------



## Dusky (Dec 17, 2002)

> I hope everything works out for you Silva



Uh, Silva, this is mom, don't forget to return and thank these caring strangers for helping you...

Really, I'm curious to see if you will be able to save Christmas.

As to how far they went to help you (doing the research for you and all), I'm not surprised.  Buying a mac is getting into a cult, I tell you!  I appreciate how people in  mac message boards are willing to help those of us in need.


----------



## Silva (Dec 17, 2002)

Heh.

Of course Mom!

I will try to pick up the IEEE1394 cable today or tomarrow.  I live in Nebraska so I may have to order it over the internet. 

I will let you all know for sure!  Many many thanks to you all and happy holidays!

Silva


----------



## Dusky (Dec 17, 2002)

> I appreciate how people in mac message boards are willing to help those of us in need.



While Silva returns...  have you read the story of the guy who got ripped off at eBay (sold a computer, never saw the money) but persevered to finally find/catch the culprit?  And he did it with a little help from mac users...

http://www.remodern.com/caught.html


----------



## Silva (Dec 17, 2002)

Whew!

I picked up a 6p4p ieee1394 connector, and it works!  YEA!

Thank you all very very much!

Silva


----------



## btoneill (Dec 17, 2002)

To make things clear, the only way iMovie can import video is via Firewire. iPhoto supports firewire or USB, so you're able to get the stills from the video camera via USB.  Sony's camera specs mention that it's compatible with OS X via firewire for video,and USB for stills (I researched this before I bought my sony handycam). Besides, USB is really too slow for quality video anyways.

Brian


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, I am really glad that you got it working, I hope that you return here to be part of the community!
Mom, that research was only about ten minutes of my time (which is cheap), so don't worry about it!


----------



## Izzy (Dec 17, 2002)

Glad to hear it worked out...looks like Christmas is safe once again  

Like Alex said, it's no problem and we are glad to lend a hand...after all, we're all going to need help too sooner or later


----------

